# Peptide Source



## GH Consigliere (Nov 29, 2011)

Guys you must try these guys their fast as hell! Look at their prices!! My buddy  got his less then a week!! And loven the product!!a+++ give them a try use my discount code chino15!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been trying to tell these bros Chino.  They're running deal after deal, yet no one what's to get in on it.  

I have my order in, and anxiously awaiting my pack.


----------



## tacoman (Nov 29, 2011)

billy of peptide source thus far has been just superb. I jumped on the folli deal- but in between living situations and didn't want to risk the folli degrading. He just told me to give him the heads up when im settled with a fridge and he will get it sent off to me.

Thumbs up so far for peptide source


----------



## booze (Nov 30, 2011)

took delivery today of some mt2. took one week to get to my door stop. BTW im an overseas customer. great work.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 30, 2011)

Please spread the love guys .We are the best out there.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 30, 2011)

Telling you your going to love it fast potent cheap in prices. Why would want to pay more when you can get more!?!?


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 7, 2011)

I ordered and received in 2 days great communication. Will test it out this weekend. Flag 176 191


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

You have Chino saying your products are good, Can someone with a bit more credibility verify this? 

Then I again I may be more biased towards a different supplier.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 9, 2011)

OSL give them a try! Only one way to find out buy it try it tell everyone how's the product I haven't ran my product yet! I have buddy love the pep I hook him up with ! Yes I don't have knowegle in peptide am learn about It. made a thread here I think ask question myself. look at the other sources prices are up there! Just order and give it a try! And tell us good or bad!


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 9, 2011)

chillin in the fridge - plan on pinning the frag. today - update in a day or two.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 9, 2011)

Please keep us updated! More will come!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 9, 2011)

Originally Posted by Peptide Source  
If you don't see results I will personally refund your money. How's that for guarantee?!

Not bad !!


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 10, 2011)

@oldschoollifter, what peps are you interested in? I'll put together a great deal for you. PM me when you get a chance.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 11, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> @oldschoollifter, what peps are you interested in? I'll put together a great deal for you. PM me when you get a chance.



Good deal here!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 11, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> @oldschoollifter, what peps are you interested in? I'll put together a great deal for you. PM me when you get a chance.



Shucks man...


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 12, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> @oldschoollifter, what peps are you interested in? I'll put together a great deal for you. PM me when you get a chance.


 

Thats a class act there Billy


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 12, 2011)

3 days - 2iu a day seems to be doing the job.  Moving up to 3iu this afternoon. 
another update in a day or two.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> You have Chino saying your products are good, Can someone with a bit more credibility verify this?
> 
> Then I again I may be more biased towards a different supplier.



I am using the Ipa right now and it is legit and it comes in 5mg vials, no one sells Ipa in 5mg vials that I know of.  I have tried it from two other suppliers and it seems quite good to me.  At 500mcg day I get cold hands, extremely deep sleep, sweating when I sleep and a head rush each time it is injected.  I was shocked when I got it and tried it out, I too was skeptical.


----------

